# Genesis is Back in Biz



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

News from Genesis:

I’m very happy to announce that the production of Genesis amplifiers has now begun at the new facility in Burton on Trent. A dedicated production area is now set up purely to manufacture Series 3 and Profile, and all the high quality test systems and production equipment is now in place.

The first model down the production line was the Dual Mono, which is rather fitting as it is the direct descendant of the first Genesis Model, the DM200. Other models are now on the production line to fulfil all the orders we have, and full production of all models is expected to be in place by the end of this year.

I will still be responsible for ensuring that the highest quality standards are maintained, and as always every single amplifier will be tested fully before leaving the production facility. I will keep you updated as further news is available.

Here are some pictures of the new production facility with Dual mono production underway - Gordon Taylor (18th Nov 2010)


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome...is it the same ownership?


----------



## Ale555 (Sep 11, 2010)

Great news!
Source?


----------



## bfb1963 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hope it will be the same quality, and not just some investors trying to capitalize on the name.


----------



## skywolf75 (Nov 4, 2010)

Good to hear the news. But can you advise where you got the news from?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BBW Distributors Facebook page. They are the Genesis distributor in India. They also distribute, ID, Tru, Micro precision, Rainbow, Seas, Dynaudio.
There are pics with the post too, I just havent bothered to copty to repost


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

interesting, of course the ONLY people I never knew of that ran Genesis amps were sponsored competitors - they got their stuff for free.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

I sold and installed quite a few Genesis systems here in Hong Kong. 
My customers were more than willing to pay for the amps.
Had the good fortune to meet & talk with Gordon. He struck me as 
a passionate professional. It would be great to see more of his work
hit the market.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

PaulD said:


> interesting, of course the ONLY people *I never knew of *that ran Genesis amps were sponsored competitors - they got their stuff for free.


*I never knew *anyone either that didn't do something for nothing


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

I sold Genesis amps for years. We used to buy from Select Products way back in 2000 and 2001. I was sad when we had to discontinue the line when the US imports were sold to Morel of America in 2008. I've still got my collection of Series III amps and man do they sound incredible! It's hard to beat a Miniblock...Unless you've got a Monoblock...


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

That's great news! I love my Dual Mono Extreme! It powers my IDQs beautifully. :beerchug:


----------



## rayan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats great news man. I really loved that. . . 
But can you advise where you got the news from?


----------

